# fursuiting with asthma?



## cosmo-cat (Sep 19, 2016)

hi everyone!! i've been making my suit for a while now, but recently i have started to develop symptoms of mild to severe asthma. i was wondering if other fursuiters with asthma have any tips on dealing with this? i still want to fursuit, but i want to do it safely.


----------



## tales (Sep 19, 2016)

Well, I don't have asthma myself, but I know people who do have it. Keep a inhaler on hand, don't go to long with the mask on (meaning you need to plan for some breaks), and you probably want to make sure the head comes off very easily incase of any issues. So long is the chest-padding isn't too bulky, there shouldn't be to much pressure on the chest. If you have a doctor that you are working with, ask them about it.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Sep 19, 2016)

tales said:


> Well, I don't have asthma myself, but I know people who do have it. Keep a inhaler on hand, don't go to long with the mask on (meaning you need to plan for some breaks), and you probably want to make sure the head comes off very easily incase of any issues. So long is the chest-padding isn't too bulky, there shouldn't be to much pressure on the chest. If you have a doctor that you are working with, ask them about it.


thank you for your tips! some nurses have been helping me out, so i'll ask them. i'll be sure to have my inhaler handy!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah, I have severe asthma and having an inhaler on hand is a life saver (literally)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 28, 2017)

If you're making your own suit, do NOT breathe in the fibers from cutting and shaving the fur! Bad Mojo! Really!

for your own safety, wear a dust mask or a respirator. That stuff is bad because your respiratory system has a hard time moving the thin, light fiber shards out of your lungs. Once your head is built, blow it out with canned air to remove the last of the fibers. Your lungs will thank you.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Mar 1, 2017)

I have asthma as well. The person who is making my suit is installing a small fan in the snout for more airflow. That might help.


----------



## Keeroh (Mar 1, 2017)

You may want to opt for wearing a balaclava beneath the head. No matter how much you brush and clean and fiddle, there's a load of particulates (faux fur, thread fibers, adhesive residue, deteriorating foam, etc etc.) that will be unavoidable while your head is shoved in there. Wearing the balaclava might be a tad sweatier, BUT it will help keep a barrier between your nose and mouth from all the assorted Ick™ that is unavoidable. Also, wearing balaclavas when fursuiting can help prolong the life of the head. Sweating profusely into a balaclava, and not directly into the lining or foam of the head means less chance of your head becoming a cozy incubator for all sorts of bacteria.

Also, even if your head is somehow pristine and free of particulates (head made entirely out of silicone? lul) if you're at a an event with other fursuiters, you will get secondhand fluff. Protect ye little lungies with some sort of physical filter barrier. :3


----------



## cosmo-cat (Mar 2, 2017)

Keeroh said:


> You may want to opt for wearing a balaclava beneath the head. No matter how much you brush and clean and fiddle, there's a load of particulates (faux fur, thread fibers, adhesive residue, deteriorating foam, etc etc.) that will be unavoidable while your head is shoved in there. Wearing the balaclava might be a tad sweatier, BUT it will help keep a barrier between your nose and mouth from all the assorted Ick™ that is unavoidable. Also, wearing balaclavas when fursuiting can help prolong the life of the head. Sweating profusely into a balaclava, and not directly into the lining or foam of the head means less chance of your head becoming a cozy incubator for all sorts of bacteria.
> 
> Also, even if your head is somehow pristine and free of particulates (head made entirely out of silicone? lul) if you're at a an event with other fursuiters, you will get secondhand fluff. Protect ye little lungies with some sort of physical filter barrier. :3


oh i do! i wear a balaclava with my head now (when this post was made my head was only like 25% done), and it helps a lot with filtering out all the bad stuff ^^


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't have asthma, but the main thing is keeping good air flow.  You will be breathing very warm partially oxygen depleted air.  The best thing to do, if you can, is to make some kind of vent fan bringing air in through the muzzle and out somewhere else, like the top of the head, an ear, or some place innocuous.  I agree with the part about breathing in the fibers, but instead of blowing it out, I would use a vacuum to suck up the bad stuff instead of blowing it into the air.  I don't use a fan in my suit, but then again, I used to do attic insulation where temperatures topped 130 Farenheit.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Mar 12, 2017)

Keefur said:


> I don't have asthma, but the main thing is keeping good air flow.  You will be breathing very warm partially oxygen depleted air.  The best thing to do, if you can, is to make some kind of vent fan bringing air in through the muzzle and out somewhere else, like the top of the head, an ear, or some place innocuous.  I agree with the part about breathing in the fibers, but instead of blowing it out, I would use a vacuum to suck up the bad stuff instead of blowing it into the air.  I don't use a fan in my suit, but then again, I used to do attic insulation where temperatures topped 130 Farenheit.


as of now i have a vent through the mouth, eyes, and ears, which for the most part work out nicely. (also hey keefur!)


----------



## Keefur (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey! Cosmo-Cat!


cosmo-cat said:


> as of now i have a vent through the mouth, eyes, and ears, which for the most part work out nicely. (also hey keefur!)


----------

